# Replacing hinges



## Canadianmom (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what kind of hinges these are? I'd like to replace them when I paint the cabinets as they've been painted and are pretty rough looking. I've tried looking online bit these older hinges have been hard to find. Any ideas on where to buy them online? I don't think I'll have much luck locally, or at least I haven't yet. Thanks!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

They are known as pivot hinges. Amerock is a well known manufacturer and their products are carried by many suppliers. 
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/CABINET+HINGES/Amerock+Hinges/Amerock+Pivot+Hinges


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 


This one looks like a close replacement.

http://www.rjonlinestore.com/Stanley-Pivot-Hinges.html


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Some brands those are also refered to as knife hinges.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't seen pivot hinges used on cabinets for years.

If the doors have not been rabbited to accept the pivot hinge, a suggestion may be to replace with concealed 35mm cup or European hinges. They can be adjusted in all directions to keep the doors aligned. 
Blum, Grass are a few good brands.


----------



## sunbear52 (May 31, 2014)

Also sometimes called scissor hinges, might be found at Rockler.com, Amerock, etc, or you could clean them and reuse.


----------

